# SP Haze (cloudy pee)



## Elmer (Jul 1, 2014)

I added the K-meta & then sorbate to my SP.
I stirred for nearly 1/2 hour
Than I added Super Kleer and stirred for another 10.

After a few days the sediment has dropped, but my SP is hazy, cloudy and not nearly as clear as the last batch I made.

Do I add Pectic enzyme to clear this up?
Or is there another solution?


----------



## GreginND (Jul 1, 2014)

Is this just a plain old lemon skeeter pee? It should clear on its own. I would not think pectic enzyme would be required. How old is it? I would just give it time.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 1, 2014)

I think it will just take some patience. Mine was clear in a few weeks.


----------



## Arne (Jul 1, 2014)

In his origional recipe, Lon says use sparkaloid. It usually clears the skeeter pee up fast(within a few days). Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Elmer (Jul 1, 2014)

I have used superkleer with DB with no issue and that has 1/3 the lemon.
I have to imagine that superkleer and sparkalloid have Their differences, but why would one not clear the haze.

I am going to give it a few more days, then I will start taking appropriate measures!

I am thirsty now, darn it!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cimbaliw (Jul 1, 2014)

My last batch hasn't cleared that fast with SuperKleer, but it has cleared. The more i think about it, as long as the SG is stable it probably doesn't need to be that clear. Seems like most lemonades are cloudy.

BC


----------



## Arne (Jul 2, 2014)

Elmer said:


> I have used superkleer with DB with no issue and that has 1/3 the lemon.
> I have to imagine that superkleer and sparkalloid have Their differences, but why would one not clear the haze.
> 
> I am going to give it a few more days, then I will start taking appropriate measures!
> ...


 
Try drawing a glass, add sugar to taste. Sit back, close your eyes, drink it down. Do this again, maybe one more time. By now, who cares, enjoy it like it is. Get the next batch going and maybe it will clear right up for you. Have a happy and safe 4th of July. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Elmer (Jul 2, 2014)

Could it be sorbate haze?
It appears all the sediment had dropped, now I jut have to clear the cloudiness





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Elmer (Jul 2, 2014)

Arne said:


> Try drawing a glass, add sugar to taste. Sit back, close your eyes, drink it down. Do this again, maybe one more time. By now, who cares, enjoy it like it is. Get the next batch going and maybe it will clear right up for you. Have a happy and safe 4th of July. Good luck with it, Arne.



Thanks Arne!

My last batch of SP was crystal clear, but I guess hazy is still drinkable!

I will rack it off the junk and let it chill from there on out until I sweeten.


----------

